# ~New Carrier~



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

As you may already know I live in the city without a car. So a carrier is a must 
for travel, otherwise the taxi or bus won't accept you with a dog. Chanel never
spends more than taxi travel time in her carrier, she walks to and from the
car, and every other chance she gets. For me this is not a fashion statement,
it is for a much needed purpose. I was waiting a very long time for this
carrier. Chanel is very long, and I also like to put a blanket and toy inside the
carrier, therefore I needed a big one. This one is the longest I found, it's 21
inches long, which is just super! I'm very happy with this carrier, it is
extremely well ventilated, it is roomy, the quality is better than I hoped, and I
love that it looks more like a bag than a pet carrier, it's just great. And Chanel
is such a funny girl, she was very sleepy while I was taking the pictures, and
she ended up falling asleep inside the carrier,lol.(last picture) Guess she approves. 














































ps: sorry for the picture quality and for Chanel's sleepy face, I took 
the pictures quickly since Pigeonsheep asked to see the new carrier.
I still think Chanel looks adorable, but hey it's my baby girl. :love5:


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I like your new carrier. Is it comfortable to carry? It really could pass for a large purse.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Well I agree with you. It looks perfectly made for her.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

wowowowow! that is one beautifully elegant...of course ur style carrier! that is soooooo cute! makes me want one now  LOL~ i bet it was pricey! anythin that looks that good cant be cheap~~ of course Chanel is a cutie booty! :lol:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

MiniGrace said:


> I like your new carrier. Is it comfortable to carry? It really could pass for a large purse.


I find it very comfortable, I'm 5 feet 11 inches, so it doesn't look so huge and
the strap is very comfortable. Perhaps for someone much shorter this bag will
feel overwhelming. They do come in two sizes however, but both are larger than
standard, one is 18" long and mine is 21.5" long. The strap is adjustable and
removable, and there are also handles you can use. It's comfy for the pup as
well, it comes with a double-padded cushion, so technically there is no need for
any blanket.




lulu'smom said:


> Well I agree with you. It looks perfectly made for her.


Oh if you only knew how hard I looked for just the right fit. 
I'm so thrilled about it. I got very lucky with this purchase.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Chanel looks so small next to the boys. It surprised me when you said you were having trouble finding a carrier that was big enough.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> wowowowow! that is one beautifully elegant...of course ur style carrier! that is soooooo cute! makes me want one now  LOL~ i bet it was pricey! anythin that looks that good cant be cheap~~ of course Chanel is a cutie booty! :lol:


Well the way I always see it is it's better to invest in a quality product that'll
last then to buy several that don't. I had many carriers with my Pomeranian, 
so I learned the hard way. I am proud to say that this carrier is 100% leather
free, even though it resembles it! It was still pricey, 200$ I paid. Expensive for
me, but I'm very careful with my things, so I hope it lasts me a while.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

MiniGrace said:


> Chanel looks so small next to the boys. It surprised me when you said you were having trouble finding a carrier that was big enough.


You know technically she fits in all the standard carriers, but I just didn't feel
that she was comfy enough in her old one, she couldn't really stretch out and
stuff. I just wanted her to be as comfortable as possible for the times she does
have to use it. I worry too much I guess. She is a tall girl though, and very long,
and weighs 7 lbs.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Well of course you want to make sure she's comfortable! Funny story, I was talking with a lady who owns a dog supply store here who makes and sells her own carrier design in the store. She has a Shih Tzu and when the dog was a puppy she used the smallest version of the carrier. When the dog grew, she tried to move her to a larger carrier but the little dog just isn't going for it . She prefers the smaller carrier which like you were saying about Chanel is technically big enough but not big enough for her to stretch out or turn around. So far I think the little dog is winning - she was still using the little carrier last time I talked to her.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

True, some pups like that cozy, tight, snuggle type feeling. My boys are like that, they only
sleep in Chanel's tiny beds, even though they have the larger version of the exact same
thing. 

Do you use carriers Terri?


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I have one for Taz becausevI like to carry her into stores with me. I carry her as many places as I can and I'm afraid to leave her in the car because I'm afraid someone would steal her. My bag is made of blue ticking sripe fabric and is lined with a blue floral fabric. The shoulder strap ties so the length can be adusted. It has pockets on the outside that I use for my wallet and stuff. I got it from a lady on Etsy and I picked out the fabric. I only put her in the bag while I am inside the store as she prefers walking to being carried. But she took to the bag easily and will climb into it to take a nap if I leave it where she can get to it. No bag for Charlie. He hates riding in the car and is terrified of strangers so his outings are just walks in the neighborhood.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

MiniGrace said:


> I have one for Taz becausevI like to carry her into stores with me. I carry her as many places as I can and I'm afraid to leave her in the car because I'm afraid someone would steal her. My bag is made of blue ticking sripe fabric and is lined with a blue floral fabric. The shoulder strap ties so the length can be adusted. It has pockets on the outside that I use for my wallet and stuff. I got it from a lady on Etsy and I picked out the fabric. I only put her in the bag while I am inside the store as she prefers walking to being carried. But she took to the bag easily and will climb into it to take a nap if I leave it where she can get to it. No bag for Charlie. He hates riding in the car and is terrified of strangers so his outings are just walks in the neighborhood.



I just discovered that site, Etsy, it's really amazing! 
Lots of very nice, unique items.
I'm like you I also put my wallet and stuff into the pup 
carrier, so I don't have to bring two bags with me.
How big are your pups? 
I ask because I considered fabric carriers in the past, but thought 
perhaps Chanel is too heavy for one, they always seem so delicate.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Taz is six months and weighs 3.5 lbs. Charlie weighs 9 lbs and I don't think the fabric type carrier would work for him at all. If I was going to carry him I would definitely want something more like what you got.
Before I got the carrier I used to put Taz in my coat pocket. That may be why she took to the bag so easily.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

That is such a nice bag! It really could be mistaken for a purse. 

Wow, your almost as tall as I. I am 6 feet tall.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

svdreamer said:


> That is such a nice bag! It really could be mistaken for a purse.
> 
> Wow, your almost as tall as I. I am 6 feet tall.



Haha, I think I am too, lol...not too sure last time I actually measured I was 17
or 18 or so. Hubby thinks I'm 6 feet...but he's just guessing, haha. I should find
out for sure once and for all! :lol:

Thank you for your compliment on the bag I chose, I think it's pretty neat.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

its better than pretty neat! lol. i really love it...is it from canada? or the states? do u have a link. i just wanna seeeee :lol:


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

ooooooh! I really love that carrier! Very stylish
Chanel looks fab in it!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

It is GORGEOUS!! I've been looking for a carrier that looks like a purse and have yet to find one I like and can afford. I love this one


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> its better than pretty neat! lol. i really love it...is it from canada? or the states? do u have a link. i just wanna seeeee :lol:


Sure here you go 

karli black pet carrier: Bitch New York - Designer Dog Carriers, Designer Dog Clothing

Also if you type in coupon code CYBERDOG, you will get 20% off, but only on Mondays.




guccigrande said:


> ooooooh! I really love that carrier! Very stylish
> Chanel looks fab in it!


Thank you! I like your brown one a lot, really wish to find it. 




cherper said:


> It is GORGEOUS!! I've been looking for a carrier that looks like a purse and have yet to find one I like and can afford. I love this one


Oh yes I can already see Finn and Leila in it, together!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

She looks like she approves and enjoys it.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

What a great bag! That is the perfect look to "camo" the pups while shopping or dining!!! My carrier is great--I carry 2 pups at a time though--but looks too much like a carrier for certain outings. Sometime's I want to be more incognito. So many people want to "see" the little ones when I really just want to go unnoticed.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ah its bitchnewyork! lol ive seen that company before hehe. will have to check em out. thankie!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

quinnandleah said:


> She looks like she approves and enjoys it.


I hope so.  




Mel's chi's said:


> What a great bag! That is the perfect look to "camo" the pups while shopping or dining!!! My carrier is great--I carry 2 pups at a time though--but looks too much like a carrier for certain outings. Sometime's I want to be more incognito. So many people want to "see" the little ones when I really just want to go unnoticed.


That's true, I like the "incognito" look too. 




pigeonsheep said:


> ah its bitchnewyork! lol ive seen that company before hehe. will have to check em out. thankie!


Some things they have on that site are just outrageous, there is a dog collar for 378,000.00$. :shock:


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> I find it very comfortable, I'm 5 feet 11 inches, so it doesn't look so huge and
> the strap is very comfortable. Perhaps for someone much shorter this bag will
> feel overwhelming. They do come in two sizes however, but both are larger than
> standard, one is 18" long and mine is 21.5" long. The strap is adjustable and
> ...


Would you mind letting me know how this carrier holds up? I really need a purse looking carrier to use as camo when I don't want to use my practical/ industrial carrier from Sherpa. I was looking @ leather ones,but don't like the $400 price tag or heavier weight of them. Are you using this daily or only now & again?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Mel's chi's said:


> Would you mind letting me know how this carrier holds up? I really need a purse looking carrier to use as camo when I don't want to use my practical/ industrial carrier from Sherpa. I was looking @ leather ones,but don't like the $400 price tag or heavier weight of them. Are you using this daily or only now & again?


Hey Melanie! 
I haven't used this one enough yet to tell you 100% that it is great.
Sometimes carriers seem fabulous, but don't last. This one seems
very sturdy and well made, but we shall see! I will tell you however
it isn't that light, it is made larger than usual and weighs more. As
I mentioned, I'm tall so I don't mind. But if you want a regular size
carrier that is super sturdy, pretty and durable I can recommend
you an AWESOME one! I've had it for about 4 years and I adore it.
It is MUCH nicer than in the pictures, and it is ideal for a dog 7lbs
and under imo. Here is a link...(I never ordered from this site however)

PupRwear Dog Boutique - Pampered Dog? Designer & Custom Pet Dog Clothes & Accessories!


And here is Chanel in it...









I've tried a few carriers and this is really the love of my life.
The only reason I got this new large one is because Chanel
grew bigger than expected and isn't too cozy in it.

ps: NO ONE ever knows that she's in the carrier, it really looks
like a regular purse or bag from the side. I've even gotten
compliments on this bag, people had no idea there was a
pup inside! So for sneaking around it is great.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh, this one is great also! My issue is that I always have my 2 with me ( 4lbs & 5.5 lbs). So I need something to support 10 lbs or more and have room for both. Luckily they don't mind lying close  
I am new with this picture feature, but can get a shot onto photobucket @ lunch and post what I have just for fun. 
Also, no biggie bu, I'm only 5'1 & very petite. Luckily I'm strong though and can carry these sweeties!


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

It's very nice. I couldn't see my husband using something like that though, so I ordered a sling style for Holly instead.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Mel's chi's said:


> Oh, this one is great also! My issue is that I always have my 2 with me ( 4lbs & 5.5 lbs). So I need something to support 10 lbs or more and have room for both. Luckily they don't mind lying close
> I am new with this picture feature, but can get a shot onto photobucket @ lunch and post what I have just for fun.
> Also, no biggie bu, I'm only 5'1 & very petite. Luckily I'm strong though and can carry these sweeties!


In that case I would recommend the same carrier I bought, but the size smaller,
it is 18" long, so still larger than the norm, and has a weight capacity of max
26lbs! It is the "petite" one, not the "grande". Because if you are 5'1, the 
grande carrier will look giant on you, and you will not be comfortable.

karli black pet carrier: Bitch New York - Designer Dog Carriers, Designer Dog Clothing




Hollysmom said:


> It's very nice. I couldn't see my husband using something like that though, so I ordered a sling style for Holly instead.


Oh yes a sling is great! My hubby rarely carries Chanel, but when he does he uses this one...










What kind did you order for Holly?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

LS! i have put this on my facebook last nite tryin to get input on what carrier they liked best lol!










majority of people said #7 :lol:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

You don't like #7? 

I like #7, it comes in a brown with gold hardware, I prefer it.
I like #9 too, who makes that one?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hehe i like it but i have to run it by the boyfriend first LOL~ he prefers shiny black

this is #9 and other bags too! i just went by the price that wasnt too expensive for me lol
Shacara Zebra Dog Carrier - Coral


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I just took a look at that site. Check this out, it is great for a guy! Not sure if it's any good, quality wise though.
Cambridge Incognito TakeMeAlong Dog Carrier - Brown Canvas


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol would be great for a guy but im gettin a girl so him holdin it. he even said he needs the girl to look good in it hahaha!!! a girl would definitely not look good esp. with a poo roll sticking out hahaha :lol: hes sucha silly bf! <3


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> lol would be great for a guy but im gettin a girl so him holdin it. he even said he needs the girl to look good in it hahaha!!! a girl would definitely not look good esp. with a poo roll sticking out hahaha :lol: hes sucha silly bf! <3



I just figured this carrier is manly enough for a man to carry and at the same
time it does not look at all like a pet carrier. You should have clicked on the
other photos, you do not see the little bag roll when the cover of the carrier is
closed. 

Are you considering getting a third carrier? How come, you didn't like the other two? Or is it just for fun?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> I just figured this carrier is manly enough for a man to carry and at the same
> time it does not look at all like a pet carrier. You should have clicked on the
> other photos, you do not see the little bag roll when the cover of the carrier is
> closed.
> ...


hehe yea but he wants the new "daughter" to look cute in it. he'll have to wear pink if he has to hahaha :lol: he carries around my bag all the time ^_^

yes 3rd ones the charm! ROFL!  when i get puppy crazy....i get puppy CRAZY! :grommit: the bf is payin for it so its a small gift


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Cool, lucky! Please post a pic when you get it!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Cool, lucky! Please post a pic when you get it!


most definitely will! :lol:

*yawwwn*~ so tired...gotta head out to work now  boo!


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Oh yes a sling is great! My hubby rarely carries Chanel, but when he does he uses this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha! It's cute! 

I ordered a pawpoose.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hollysmom said:


> Hahaha! It's cute!
> 
> I ordered a pawpoose.


I never heard of them, but took a looksy online and they are cute! 
The quality looks great and the price is fantastic.
Tell me how you like it once it arrives please.


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> I never heard of them, but took a looksy online and they are cute!
> The quality looks great and the price is fantastic.
> Tell me how you like it once it arrives please.


I'll be sure to do that!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie won that same sweater in a howl-o-ween contest. Cute dog, sweater, and carrier!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Odie won that same sweater in a howl-o-ween contest. Cute dog, sweater, and carrier!



Aww thanks! Your little Odie is super adorable! What was Odie's costume?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

She was a bee.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww how cute!!!


----------

